# What Dog Are You?



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

This is a great little toy with some very interesting results. On the page that opens click the link on the right side of the page that says: WHAT DOG ARE YOU? and take the test. Someone put a lot of work into this thing and the results are always interesting. It told me that I was a Beauceron 

http://www.gone2thedogs.com/index.html?game

I've never heard of Beaucerons before taking this test but I like the way they look (apparently I have unrecognized herding tendencies :razz: ):


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I was a Saint German Pointer


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to raise bird dogs and that one looks like a great hunter. Have you often felt compelled to chase the birds in your front yard? :razz:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Borzoi- Russian wolfhound. This was the dog used by nobleman and tsars to chase down and kill wolves. Charachteristics are elegant, intelligant, faithful but somewhat aloof. Not suitable for children adn does not take well to teasing.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Newfoundland


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

So I see new avatars in your futures:

Dennis:










Cavan:










Haha, while Dennis is out killing wolves Cavan is rescuing a stranded mountain climber with a cask of brandy :razz: I like the shaggy look Cavan  And I hope you don't think I'm teasing you Dennis.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm a Sussex Spaniel, a bird hunter with distinctive tongue action :-s


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Now that is a cute looking dog. Distinctive tongue action? What does that mean? Heehee, looks sort of like a long-haired Dachsund crossed with a Labrador.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Alaskan Malamute


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Somewhere in the frozen tundra of Alaska:










I love your posts on the Aquatic Plants Mailing List. Especially the sig lines


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

fun game.
I'm an english coonhound.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

A very driven looking dog:










I didn't know there were ***** to chase in the English countryside. I'll bet that dog would have a heyday in Nebraska where I hail from.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Alaskan Malamute. Cool looking dog!


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Saint Bernard- A gentle giant, they are loving and protective of home and family, and need to be part of the activities. Have a natural instinct to protect animals, people (especially children), and property without resorting to unnecessary violence.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

travis said:


> Now that is a cute looking dog. Distinctive tongue action? What does that mean?


Thanks Travis... I'm still trying to figure that one out!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm a Siberian Husky.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Raul - I've a got a friend here in Colorado who does sled dog racing and loves his huskies. He says all they want to do is run and pull


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

St. Bernard (?!)


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I am a Beauceron


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm a saluki.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Doberman Pinscher...lol Grrr Rufff ruff


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

With all of the umlauts in your nick why am I not surprised :razz:


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Phillyman said:


> I am a Beauceron


 Good to see I'm not the only one. Very cool looking dogs and fond of eggy-wegs and steagy-wegs from what I hear . I'm just glad it didn't tell me I should be a Chihuahua :razz: Not that there's anyting wrong with that . . .


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm a Border Collie!!!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> I'm a Border Collie!!!


 Border Collies are, bar none, the smartest dogs I've ever seen. Almost spooky smart.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm a Blue Tick **** Hound


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Cichlid Junkie said:


> I'm a Blue Tick **** Hound


 That's great. Any tendencies to sleep under porches while your master sips moonshine in a rocking chair? :razz:

I've heard that Blue Ticks have some the most sensitive scent receptors in all of the canine world, even better than those of bloodhounds.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mini Schnauzer here.... I would have never guessed that one....


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

My first dog was a Schnauzer named 'Fuzz'. He was diabolically intelligent and caused my parents no end of trouble. His favorite meal was a well-fermented brew of trash found in the alley behind our house. I still remember the day our neighbor came over to complain that she had found Fuzz on top of her 3' tall trash can digging for breakfast :razz:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I got a Canaan Dog-never heard of them.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

chiahead said:


> I got a Canaan Dog-never heard of them.


 That's the coolest thing about this test, it makes me Google all of these dog species that I've never heard about before. Canaan dogs sound sort of Middle-Eastern, is that right?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

On Yahoo search it came up with a herding dog heres a link to it.

http://pets.yahoo.com/pets/dogs/breed/canaan_dog


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

"moves with athletic agility and grace in a quick, brisk, ground-covering trot."

I applaud your athleticsm :razz:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, thx man but I am totally not athletic not for a long time anyways.,


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm a "dashingly gorgeous" Daschund. And I know it didn't just call me FAT! :-x


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am a Bergmasco Shepperd dog! but seriously I am not that hairy!


----------

